# Flemish Giant in Ohio Needs a New Home



## crazyninny (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm really sad to announce, but I need to rehome my wonderful Flemish Giant bunny.

She is only a year old (born around June 15) black rabbit around 12-15 pounds with sweet brown eyes and bouncing butt. Loves to be petted and chasing cats.
She needs to be rehomed due to fear that she isn't getting the quaility of life she deserves since she is harrassed by other animals and loss of income.

Will NOT rehome to a breeder. There are many other wonderful rabbits out there that need adobting and I don't want my love to be making any more.

Will post photos as soon as possible.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 9, 2012)

So sorry.  How is she being harassed? 


sas :expressionless:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 9, 2012)

ray:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 9, 2012)

Could you PM me your email and phone number? I have someone in NJ interested. You may need to transport part-way, but I'm not sure.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 9, 2012)

I will be in Pittsburg at the end of the month and could possibly bring the bun across PA if needed.


----------



## kimmyfur5 (Jul 10, 2012)

I am interested in her. I am only about anhour away. Pm me if she is still available. Thanks!


----------



## crazyninny (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for being a slow replier and not posting pictures yet, it's been really tough and emotionally draining knowing that I will have to give one of my bestes friends I ever had.

@ Pipp
I have a dog that is jealous of her, also I baby sit my brothers Golden Retriver who goes crazy when he see's her. I love all my animals very much but I can't let Winnie (thats her name) be constantly barked at.

I thank you all for your support and concern for my rabbit. I will be thinking this hard and through to make sure she goes to the right home for her. 

:sosad


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 10, 2012)

Crazyninny.....could you please respond to the members that have expressed interest in Winnie? I have someone interested and have not received a reply. Thank you.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry, crazyninny, it's tough I'm sure. But it sounds like you have her health and welfare at heart. 

It would be tragic if the possible safety measures failed and a dog seriously harmed or killed Winnie, we'd all feel much worse, especially you. 

There doesn't seem to be a shortage of homes for Flemmies around here, fwiw. 

Good luck.


sas :clover:


----------



## crazyninny (Jul 26, 2012)

*Sight* It saddens me to return once again to say that Winnie is still up for adoption.

I had two different people who seemed very intrested in adopting Winnie only to disappear once I showed her pictures to them. Her crime? Having some hair loss on the back of her neck. They have since healed over, but my heart was broken for awhile to be lead on then dropped like a hot rock like that. It hurted me that they would just reject her like that when I love her for who she is. At least I know they probably weren't really that inrested in getting a rabbit if a little patch means that much.

So as I said before, she back up for adoption. Super cute and sweet, good at shredding documents and looking at you weird if you exersice in your undies. *Probably scared her for life doing that.*

I tried to post pictures her in the forums, but my computer is being wonky. I was able to post some on image shack so take a look if your intrested. (Sorry for the poor quality, I took them hastily when I thought she was going to be adopted eariler this month.)

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/crazyninny/

Thank you all for the support through this rough patch in my life. It's getting easier to know she'll have to go but she will still have a home in my heart.

P.S. 
I did include a picture of her patching, I beliving in telling the truth and making sure that everything about her is open to potential adoptee's, even her big but and perky bosoms.


----------



## SCDC (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi, I'm pretty close to you. If she still needs a home I can take her. More so fostering until she can get a better home. I know of a lot of people who would love to have a rabbit. My mom works in Upper Sandusky and that is a bit closer to Lima. She'd be an inside rabbit and I'd be sure that she would get a lot of exercise. My two other rabbits are outdoor rabbits, and therefor I could put them in and let her run around for a while to stretch her legs in the pen. 

EDIT: By the way, the hair loss doesn't matter to me, I'd keep an eye out for it. My old rabbit Snickers itched his ear so much once it was raw. It eventually healed and went back to normal though. Not once did I reject him as my rabbit though.


----------

